#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Heriot-Watt University Basic Geology/Exploration Course

## aliali

Starting with the First Topic in the Course

**Plate Tectonics and Sedimentary Basins**



CONTENT:

   1. The Earth
   2. Plate Tectonics
   3. Mantle Convection
   4. How do we know plates exist?
   5. Features of the Atlantic Ocean Floor
   6. Age of the Ocean Floor
   7. Crustal Plates
   8. Why Shoulld We Care?
   9. Types of Margins
  10. Magnetic-Reversals
  11. What Is a Sedimentary Basin?


  12. A Model off Basin Formation
  13. Controls on Basin Deposition
  14. Sea-Level Changes
  15. Progradation / Aggradation

Download From Here :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Heriot-Watt University Basic Geology/Exploration Course

----------


## aliali

**The Petroleum Play and why the Petroleum System concept is so important..**




CONTENTS:

   1. Petroleum System Definition
   2. The Origin of Petroleum
   3. Kerogen Types
   4. Types of Petrolleum
   5. Reservoir Sandstone
   6. Pore Types - Sandstones
   7. Traps
   8. Hydrocarbon Trap Types- which are the best prospects?
   9. Petroleum System Processes

Download From Here :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aliali

**Source rocks, maturity & migration**




CONTENTS:

   1. Organic Matter in Sediments
   2. Sources off Organic Matter
   3. Types of Kerogen
      and Their Hydrocarbon Potential
   4. Example of Source Rock
   5. Heating UP
   6. Maturation
   7. Van Krevelen Diagram
   8. Where Do Hydrocarbons Go ?
   9. Source Rock / Oil Matching
  10. Caveat: biodegradation

Download From Here :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## coyee

Thank u for sharing, aliali..  :Smile: 

Regards,

----------


## mkan

thanks for sharing


Regards

----------


## aliali

Structural Concepts

Cross sections & Maps



CONTENTS:

   1. Contouring
   2. Information sources for constructing maps
   3. Outcrop
   4. Aerial photograph
   5. Satellite image
   6. Seismic Data
   7. Well Data
   8. Structural maps
   9. Folded Structures
  10. Fault Zone

Download From Here :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rodstring

Thanks a lot.

Rodstring

----------


## boomerangbomb99

thanks so much, my friend

----------


## JuanK

thanks a lot

----------


## petrofars2

thanks a lot

----------


## dedo_ryo

Thank you very much
it is a great courses

----------


## lamrisps

Thanks alot

----------


## dafenshi

Do u  have and Geophysics Courses.

See More: Heriot-Watt University Basic Geology/Exploration Course

----------


## mehdiengineer

Thank you very much.

----------


## Shinwari

it need a pass word on 4shared.com. so please share it i need it desperately.
Regards

----------


## Nabilia

Heriot-Watt University Basic Geology - Exploration Course.zip
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## neo3697

What is the password for these files on 4shared.com. kindly provide the password.
regards
Ahmad

----------


## geovishwa

pls provide the password..........

----------


## Nabilia

I've given the same files above, no password needed

----------


## Eivind

i have all heriot-watt manuals in pdf (petroleum engineering course). anybodu intrested? includes geosciense, formation evaluation, reservoir engineering, drilling, simulation, production technology, economics

----------


## Jasem

please upload economics and Geological modeling if possible  :Smile:

----------


## neo3697

> i have all heriot-watt manuals in pdf (petroleum engineering course). anybodu intrested? includes geosciense, formation evaluation, reservoir engineering, drilling, simulation, production technology, economics



Man kindly upload reservoir engg, Petro geoscience and economics. If you can email me at ahmed_neo@hotmail.com and ahmed.saeed2@halliburton.com. i would be thankful to you. I am planning to start MSc very soon.

regards
Ahmad

----------


## Eivind

Petroleum Geoscience **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Eivind

Formation Evaluation **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Eivind

Reservoir Engineering **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Heriot-Watt University Basic Geology/Exploration Course

----------


## Eivind

Drilling Engineering **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

> Petroleum Geoscience **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Please check Geoscience file, downloaded twice, comes up as incomplete, a problem with GeoCh4.pdf file and others after it.

----------


## Nabilia

Petroleum Economics - Evaluation Methods 2 - Institute of Petroleum Engineering, Heriot-Watt University.pdf	11.078 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Eivind

everything is ok. downloaded with bitcomet 1.29. no errors found. try downloading ******* file.




> Please check Geoscience file, downloaded twice, comes up as incomplete, a problem with GeoCh4.pdf file and others after it.

----------


## Nabilia

Finally got it to work with a different unpacker, Ez7Z  thanks

----------


## Eivind

Reservoir Simulation **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Eivind

Production Technology course 1 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Eivind

Production Technology course 2 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Eivind

Petroleum Economics **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## geophysicien1

thank you friend

----------


## geophysicien1

please some share the password to dowload from 4shared

----------


## wajdigeo216

thank you very much it's so great...


best regardsSee More: Heriot-Watt University Basic Geology/Exploration Course

----------


## paolomaldini

thanks a lot

----------


## Tarik

what password we need to use to download the files?

----------


## interactive

Thanks alot

----------


## bachirgeo

what is the password please

----------


## yafattah

*Hello

It is asking for a password in 4shared can anyone help please?

ammargeol@yahoo.fr*

----------


## Eivind

there is no password on 4shared

----------


## psychop13

yes you need password for download this file...
password please...

----------


## bachirgeo

exact   you need password for download this file...
password please...

----------


## Eivind

4shared access does not require password. also rar archive is not password protected. tested dozen times. stop asking for password. use hammer on your hands

----------


## sigit

Dear Aliali,
please provide the password to access the file @ 4shared :
h.t.t.p://w.w.w.4xshared.com/document/wYtvHJw0/APG_D2b_Source__Migration.html
h.t.t.tp://w.w.w.4xshared.com/document/LRUBh069/APG_D2a_Petroleum_Systems.html

Eivind your files no problems , everything OK 
only files provided by aliali contain password protected

----------


## martik617

Dear aliali,
please share the 4shared password.

----------


## Nabilia

OK, stop trying to go to the 4share.


The same files have already been repeated alreadySee More: Heriot-Watt University Basic Geology/Exploration Course

----------


## kr1509

there seems to be a password

----------


## geochowdary

The files protected by password. Can u share it

----------


## rscckr

Dear aliali,

I am Chakradhar, geophysicist frok india. 4shared link is asking password. Can u help me in downloading this material.

----------


## aratta

Password is required

Thanks a lot

----------


## sattarshnait

Many thanks for all of you aliali, Eividn, and Nabilia

----------


## cristiang182

Great material, guys! Thank you very much!

----------


## greges2009

Thanks.

----------


## belader

Great material ! Thanx a lot !!!

----------


## ahmed radwan

thanks a lot for your share and kindness

----------


## abdou2403

Great materials shhared by great men, Many thanks for you aliali, Eividn, and Nabilia.

No need 4 password!!!!!!

----------


## aliali

Password is AZoro

----------


## DAH7542

Good work here, but still lacking the module on Geomodelling: "Modelling and reservoir management". Please share.

See More: Heriot-Watt University Basic Geology/Exploration Course

----------


## petronewbie

gift of the day. thanks a lot.

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## yoho

thanks for sharing

----------


## Shinwari

Dear AliAli the download needs password. kindly share it.

Regards

----------


## eagle7604

Thank you!

----------


## oktapod

Password for AliAli file is: AZoro

----------


## pggeology

Thanks alot and apprecited !

----------


## is124el

thanks alot for all shared files.. God Bless

----------


## kirant8

i need password to access the file 
please send me the password 
thank you

----------


## terrya

Wow, I hope can still download this quality stuff

----------


## Geopad

what is the password dear?

----------


## chert27

Hi Eivind, could you sent to me HW manuals in pdf -> chert1987@list.ru

See More: Heriot-Watt University Basic Geology/Exploration Course

----------


## mridul

what is password

----------


## wolikethis

thks a lot, that's very kind of you....

----------


## wolikethis

thank you so much

----------


## renatogeo

AliAli,

It is necessary a password to access the files in 4shared. Could you please inform what the password is?

Thank you very much in advance.

Regards

----------


## mkiron

password please...

----------


## josscp

awesome courses, but would you please post the passwords. Thank you

----------


## oktapod

useless without password.

----------


## abdou2403

links always active and not password protected.

----------


## Marty Thompson

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nawfal87

Guys it have been removed from the 4shared website! Please send it ot my email as attachment or any new link where I can get it, I need it urgently. Please!

----------


## nyetzcobbin

thanks

----------


## windtown

It is very useful, thank you.

See More: Heriot-Watt University Basic Geology/Exploration Course

----------

